# [EVDL] Astra power steering pump



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

G'day All

Local just-starting-out EVer (converting a 1980s Ford Capri 
convertible) is looking at the power steering issue, and he's found 
that he can get quite cheaply an Astra (Holden in Australia, Opel in 
Europe, maybe Chev in the US?) electric power steering pump.

I don't know which generation, he thinks 2005 approximately.

Has anyone used one, and if so 1) how did it work out and 2) how much 
power does it take, and is it able to be proportionally controlled?

I know someone here in Australia has used an earlier unit in a 
Berlingo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt3FOLlEkx0


Thanks

Regards

[Technik] James

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello James,

I am using a CANEV.Com power steering pump that powers the steering, but 
also powers the braking system without the use of a vacuum brake system. 
The braking systems is call a hydro boost which uses the hydraulic pressure 
of the power steering pump.

This unit runs very quite. The pump comes mounted to a frame with rubber 
cushions which I install to another large frame with rubber damping cushions 
which also holds a inverter-alternator and air conditional pump. This 
accessory frame is then mounted to the vehicle frame with four large donut 
type engine mounts.

The continuous rating of this pump is about 12 amps at 12 volts and 60 amp 
peak if you try to turn the wheel against the curve. The average ampere is 
during turning is about 25 amps. Normally in straight line driving its is 
about 12 amps. I have it fuse with a Borsch 70 amp circuit breaker and 
control by a Borsch 80 amp relay which is control by a 20 amp switch on the 
dash plate.

According to the specs it will run on a 25 amp DC-DC converter with a 12 
volt battery.

There is very little additional load when using the brakes, as where the 
power steering fluid high pressure line flows right through the hydro boost 
brake unit to the steering rack.

When my vacuum brake boost went out, I install a hydro boost unit which I 
only needed to modified the push rod by cutting off the eye and install a 
adjustable threaded rod end.

To see how to do a hydro boost conversion, just type in your search engine, 
Hydroboost Brake Conversion. Instead of using a very high pressure unit 
which could be up to 2500 psi, I am using a lower pressure unit from early 
model vehicles that uses a 800 to 1000 psi which is a perfect match for the 
CANEV steering pump.

Early year vehicles like mine which is a 1977 El Camino uses DOT 3 brake 
oil, so I use a early model 1986 hydroboost for a pickup that uses DOT 3 oil 
which my auto parts store had in stock. Was cheaper than replacing the 
vacuum brake boost unit plus using a vacuum pump.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "James Massey" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, May 22, 2011 4:56 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Astra power steering pump


> G'day All
>
> Local just-starting-out EVer (converting a 1980s Ford Capri
> convertible) is looking at the power steering issue, and he's found
> that he can get quite cheaply an Astra (Holden in Australia, Opel in
> Europe, maybe Chev in the US?) electric power steering pump.
>
> I don't know which generation, he thinks 2005 approximately.
>
> Has anyone used one, and if so 1) how did it work out and 2) how much
> power does it take, and is it able to be proportionally controlled?
>
> I know someone here in Australia has used an earlier unit in a
> Berlingo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt3FOLlEkx0
>
>
> Thanks
>
> Regards
>
> [Technik] James
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have such a beast in my 2003 Saturn Ion. My only caution is that if
it dies for some reason, it's far harder to turn the wheel than when
the engine dies with a standard power steering pump.

Also, do a little research before you buy. Some of the earlier ones
in US cars have been known to burn up the motor (especially with wider
and/or underinflated tires.) GM sent me a letter acknowledging that
the unit is faulty and thoughtfully extended the warranty... to
100,000 miles. Thanks, GM. Anyway, you might consider some
supplemental cooling to extend the life of the motor if you go that
route.


Tim

----------
Date: Sun, 22 May 2011 20:56:23 +1000
From: James Massey <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Astra power steering pump

G'day All

Local just-starting-out EVer (converting a 1980s Ford Capri
convertible) is looking at the power steering issue, and he's found
that he can get quite cheaply an Astra (Holden in Australia, Opel in
Europe, maybe Chev in the US?) electric power steering pump.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

